# manual for sears craftsman 9-2573 router template set



## 1santa (May 23, 2010)

we purchased a sears craftsman 9-2573 router template set in a yard sale but it did not contain the manual. does anyone have one in pdf format they could share?

Thanks


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 

This may help

http://www.routerforums.com/148426-post28.html

http://www.routerforums.com/general-routing/7898-craftsman-rout-signer-3.html


http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...ve.pd?modelNumber=9-2573&pathTaken=partSearch

=========



1santa said:


> we purchased a sears craftsman 9-2573 router template set in a yard sale but it did not contain the manual. does anyone have one in pdf format they could share?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to the router forum. We are pleased to have you join us.


----------



## Andyh (Sep 19, 2011)

*Looking for Manuel also.*

1santa,

Did you ever get a copy of the manuel for the craftsmen Router template set 2573? I have been searching this site and can't seem to find an answer. I also got the template set with no manuel. My e-mail is [email protected] if you have it and can e-mail it out. 

Thanks, Andy


----------



## Ziggy43 (Mar 2, 2015)

I have instruction sheet for the 92573,but it's pretty torn and tattered. Had my set in the shed and it looks like it came from the National Archives. I would like to find a site to download a new copy.


----------

